# Whizzer ID Help



## Henryford2 (Aug 12, 2017)

By no means am I an expert, I do have have an H engine to compare to. Bought this engine sight unseen, got it home and noticed immediately that it was different. Is it a 300,500 or 700. It has the conventional magneto and points and not a generator. Thanks


----------



## Whizzerick (Aug 13, 2017)

It's a 300 motor with a roller crankshaft. The '3' is still visible in the serial number.





Roller crank (made in Germany) - Stamped


----------



## Henryford2 (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks, I've done some additional reading and If I understand correctly with the exception of the kick start and generator and maybe the carburetors that there were not too many differences between the 500,600,700 and the 300. Thanks again


----------

